# Jeremiah O'Brien



## John Beaton

Discussion thread for Jeremiah O'Brien. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## surfaceblow

The O'Brien engine was made by General Machinery Corp of Hamilton Ohio. Its MCE hull number is 806 and was lunched from way 1 of either the New England Shipbuilding Corporation (NE) Originally Todd-Bath Iron Shipbuilding Corp. East Yard or the West Yard. 

I have a PDF file titled Liberty Ship U.S. Maritime Commission Emergency Cargo Vessel EC2-S-C1
A National Historic Mechanical Engineering Landmark
designated by The American Society of Mechanical Engineers 18 September 1984
I do not know if the file is still available on line but if you can not find it and want a copy you can PM me.


----------



## boats

If your lucky enough to be in the San Francisco bay for any of the following dates you can cruise on the old gal.

...Saturday May 17 Memorial Cruise 
...Saturday June 21 SS Jeremiah O'Brien 65th Birthday Party Cruise 
...Saturday July 26 Tall Ship Cruise 
...Saturday August 23 Ghost Fleet Cruise 
...Sat & Sun October 11 & 12 San Francisco Fleet Week Cruise 

and not a cruise but the best beer festival in the San Francisco Bay Area
...Saturday/Sunday Sept 13th & 14th The 5th Annual 'Brews on the Bay' beer festival 

see my unofficial JOB web site for additional info
http://www.geocities.com/jeremiahobrien/obrien.html

Marty - bosun JOB


----------

